# EMT Existing Panel to Panel Short Run



## jar546 (Dec 5, 2018)

This solves a big problem making life easier in tighter spaces.  I wonder what the minimum distance is.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 5, 2018)

Or this product


----------



## ICE (Dec 5, 2018)

Not so sure that the witness hole is a good idea unless it is entirely blocked with the tube.


----------

